# -



## FriendlyCheese (Feb 3, 2015)

-


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Both are very nice. You're most likely only going to get a bunch of biased opinions on here and probably even start an 8 page ordeal about who thinks which is better. Both manufactures are not too far from each other and would just recommended you wet test both before you decide.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh boy...... I'll say this, west test both. Look at the attention to detail. Run them in same conditions, and then decide. I'll leave it at that. Un-biased as can be. 

Tidesright


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Don't forget the Marquesa. It holds 150 hp too.


----------



## FriendlyCheese (Feb 3, 2015)

> Oh boy...... I'll say this, west test both. Look at the attention to detail. Run them in same conditions, and then decide. I'll leave it at that. Un-biased as can be.
> 
> Tidesright


 Well which skiff would you prefer?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll leave the wet test up to you. I hope one day I can just fool Kevin or Chris into thinking I have enough money to purchase one of these bad boys. So ride aside, lets state the knowns. (Or what I think I know)

Do you think the Pros of sponsons out way the Cons - ECC
Or the Cons out way the Pros - HB
Prize point - ECC
Build Time - HB

Feel free to add to my list. I think these should be facts. The one I was hesitant to add was... ECC, with slightly more personal customizations. My opinion, But they have been doing some cool stuff lately. Maybe HB is already perfect tho.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

> > Oh boy...... I'll say this, west test both. Look at the attention to detail. Run them in same conditions, and then decide. I'll leave it at that. Un-biased as can be.
> >
> > Tidesright
> 
> ...


I've been on both. And my choice would be a HB Neptune or Marquesa.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> I want a skiff that can handle a 150hp but I am undecided between these two.  Price is not an option.  Which one is the better all around skiff?


Best all around Skiff is the Marquesa .


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I've fished on both the ECC Vantage and HB Marquesa (with sponsons) and would say that they are closely matched in all categories..

I would visit both manufactures, see how they're built and wet test each one.. Make your decision on whatever hull gives you the "warm and fuzzies".. Both are great skiffs.. 

Asking this forum which skiff is better will start, yet another pissing match that will give you little information, other than a bunch of biased opinions..

I have never fished on the Neptune, so I have no comment..

Have fun choosing the skiff that suits your needs best!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Look at a couple of boats that are a few years old and see which one has held up better, also ride ad pole them but time and abuse shows a lot about a boat.


----------



## FishASalt (May 1, 2013)

I recently fished at Blackfly Lodge in Abaco and they run East Cape Vantages with 90 Etecs. I have. Beavertail BTV in Islamorada with 90 Etec. I've not been on the HB. 

I was very impressed with the Vantage. Bigger than the the BTV. Ran incredible in rough water. My BTV runs well n Florida Bay chop, cuts through it better than any boat I've been on there but the Vantage was very smooth in big rough water making the crossing to Moore's in some fairly big seas. Doesn't pole quite as good as the BTV due to size and not as shallow but very nice.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with going and running them both....I think once you run them both you will pick the vantage hands down


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Ecs now has the Evo. Which doesn't have sponsons.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's an unbiased opinion for you. I've fished on the Neptune, Marquesa, Vantage and VHP. They're all nice boats, and I would be thrilled to own any of them.

The Neptune is a nice boat, but it doesn't seem to be Hells Bay's best effort. My friend who owned the Neptune actually sold it and replaced it with a Marquesa. I haven't been on either enough in snotty conditions to form an opinion myself on rough water ride, but he says that the Marquesa rides better than the Neptune. He loves the way it poles and fishes for its size. My impression of the Marquesa is that it is an extremely well balanced, well proportioned, quiet, easy to pole, solid, and all-around fishable hull. Keep in mind that is with a 90-which I felt was plenty of power for this hull-and I have no idea how it would do with a 150. I've been around boats my entire life, and Construction and finish of the Hells Bay is second to none.

The Vantage and VHP are also both very nice boats. The Vantage had a 90 and the VHP had a 150. The VHP was a rocket, but the Vantage seemed much better balanced. Both seemed like more of a bear to pole than the Marquesa, but they both handled chop well. I was kind of surprised that there was some flex in the hatches on the Vantage (several years old) when you stepped on them and a few creaks and groans walking around the boat. Overall a very nice boat, but the build quality just doesn't seem to be up to Hells Bay standards. Of course, they're not as expensive as Hells Bays, but they're still not cheap boats by any means.

I would be thrilled to own any of these, but I would take the Marquesa over the others for my needs. Again, I haven't been on the Marques with a 150 so that may be a different story, but I would prefer a 90 or maybe a 115 on a boat like this anyway.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Curious as to why a 150hp is the first criteria chosen?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Curious as to why a 150hp is the first criteria chosen?


If your really looking for something to pole also, you may want to drop those hp's to a 90 IMHO. Draft will also be majorly affected. If you just want to haul azz and trolling motor around in a foot of water then the VHP fits the criteria about as good as it gets..


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

HB has not made many Neptune's ( somewhere close to 12 ). I love mine.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maverick 18 HPX w/ 150hp


----------

